# Does the 4-Axis 73D have some type of labeling to confirm it's size?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Just want to be sure I'm not merely thinking I'm looking at a 73 degree angle to confirm later that I'm actually not upon a possible purchase.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

yes it has


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

The Ritchey stem I have is labeled inside the clamp face for length and angle.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice. Thanks guys.


----------

